# Handlebar help. Lightest Bullhorn/basebar available?



## bdc88 (Apr 14, 2006)

The last piece of my fixed gear build up has me looking for the lightest bullhorn/basebar to finish of the build.

I was thinking that it should be the Easton Delta Force carbon base bar but is there something else that I should be looking at as far as bullhorn/basebars are concerned?

I do not want to cut a set of drop bars and flip them. I thought about this already but do not like the shape or look.

Cheers.


----------



## ProsperityRed (Aug 21, 2007)

I am currently using one of these:
http://www.profile-design.com/products/base-bars/cobra-wing/

Its of comperable weight to the easton DeltaForceBar but is probably considerably less expensive. The profile design base bars have a 31.8mm stem mount while the easton is 26mm. Due to the top part of the bar being more rounded and less of a wing shape; I find that the profile bar is a bit more comfortable. Also you can wrap the whole thing if you want, even the wing part. It uses about as much bar tape as one side of a drop bar.

I am using mine with a cross lever on the clamping area but the bar also supports bar-end tt brake levers with its internal cable routing holes.


----------



## bdc88 (Apr 14, 2006)

I was looking at these but I am currently using an F99 stem with a Tektro Carbon Cross lever and both are 26mm.

I could switch to an F119 stem and get a new cross lever to fit but then I would end up having to spend more money than the difference between the Cobra-wing and the Easton Delta Force bar would cost.

Would you mind posting some pictures of the bike with your set up on it. I would like to see what it looks like and I might change the build.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

The Zipp bullhorn is the lightest I believe.


----------



## dga (Sep 22, 2005)

*Here is a pic of mine...*

As ProsperityRed said, these are pretty comfortable and little more rounded than the Easton, but to tell the truth, I mainly got it because it matched the 12K weave of the bike.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

dga said:


> As ProsperityRed said, these are pretty comfortable and little more rounded than the Easton, but to tell the truth, I mainly got it because it matched the 12K weave of the bike.


Where'd ya buy it? Looks great.


----------



## dga (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks. The bars were from ebay, along with the frame. Everything else I either had already or I spread around a couple LBS.


----------



## ProsperityRed (Aug 21, 2007)

I got my bars from ebay as well


----------



## Tbirdbassist (Dec 2, 2007)

Nitto RB021's are pretty light.


They are also SUPER comfortable..


----------

